# MTB-Treff Cochem



## elmar schrauth (8. März 2009)

*MTB-Treff-Cochem*


Die RSG  Treis-Ccochem trifft sich zweimal wöchentlich zum MTB fahren.
Sehler Anlagen 10, bei Radsport Schrauth



.



P.S.:  regelmäsiig auch Rennradtreff.
genaue termine : [email protected]


----------



## elmar schrauth (25. März 2009)

MTB-Treff-Cochem


Mtb jetzt donnerstags,18,15 uhr


diesen samstag fällt er ganz aus wegen wettkampf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thrasher (12. August 2009)

Gude!

Ist der Termin noch aktuell?

Grüße

T.


----------



## elmar schrauth (20. November 2009)

Thrasher schrieb:


> Gude!
> 
> Ist der Termin noch aktuell?
> 
> ...



Ja, wir fahren ganzjährig.
Eigentlich fährt *jeden Tag *eine Gruppe von 2-5 Leuten, immer so, dass *JEDER* mitkommt.

Verabredungen meist hier im Cochemer Bereich http://forum.cx-sport.de/forumdisplay.php?f=22


----------



## Frau_Mops (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

fahren auch ab und an Mädels mit?

Grüße


----------



## elmar schrauth (5. Juli 2011)

Frau_Mops schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fahren auch ab und an Mädels mit?
> 
> Grüße



ja


----------



## T!ll (6. Juli 2011)

Was fahrt ihr denn so?? CC-mäßig flott oder freeride-mäßig mit vielen Trails?


----------



## elmar schrauth (12. Juli 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr denn so?? CC-mäßig flott oder freeride-mäßig mit vielen Trails?



wie es gerade kommt, je nach Zusammensetzung der Gruppe. Die differiert extrem.


----------



## bansaiman (16. August 2011)

Hi,

wer kennt sich bei Loef (Kattenes) in der Gegend gut aus und würde mich am Samsatag ein paar Stunden mitnehmen?

Komme aus Bonn und bin Samstag-Sonntag zu Besuch und will schön die All   Mountain-Enduro Routen erkunden. Kenn mich halt gar nicht aus und in  der  Gruppe ist´s sowieso spaßiger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, freue mich über ortskundigen Mitfahrer.

Einfach hier oder per PN!


----------



## elmar schrauth (12. September 2013)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> *MTB-Treff-Cochem*
> 
> 
> Die RSG  Treis-Ccochem trifft sich zweimal wöchentlich zum MTB fahren.
> ...




Neuer Treffpunkt
Sehler Anlagen 10


----------

